# Diet plan for MA



## Greg King (Mar 26, 2006)

Anybody have any advice on a good diet for MA.


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 26, 2006)

Greg King said:
			
		

> Anybody have any advice on a good diet for MA.


 
What are you diet goals? Are you 6'1" & 145 (& wanna add weight) or do you wanna loose weight? The best stuff that I've found when I wanted to loose weight was a guy named Covert Bailey. He wrote a few books called "The Fit or Fat" series (3 books, I think.) He's a biochemist that talks about nutrition & exercise from a very smart & easy to understand prospective. At one point, I weighed 200 lbs (at 5'9.5") & I lost 50 lbs. using his diet suggestions. 

I hope that helps, Greg. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Greg King (Mar 26, 2006)

Same size as you once were 200 5-9.if ican lose 40-50lbs i would be greatful.been eating junk food for so long i don't know what to do.i will look for the books .thanks Iceman


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 26, 2006)

Greg King said:
			
		

> Same size as you once were 200 5-9.if ican lose 40-50lbs i would be greatful.been eating junk food for so long i don't know what to do.i will look for the books .thanks Iceman


 
Greg:

Junk food is hard to quit, but the simplest way to loose weight. When I stopped drinking pop (Here in LA, they say "soda". But you know what I mean!) it made a big difference. 

I had gotten all the way down to 145 lbs at one time. It was too much! I'm at 165 now. I like 160 for me. For me, I learned to eat for health, rather than taste. So veggies, lean chicken, & fish (which I don't like) in moderation was the key for me. I also started running in addition to my MA workouts. Since you're sidelined for a while, start w/ diet.

Remember, people from Elgin can do anything they set their minds to do.


----------



## Greg King (Mar 26, 2006)

I don't like fish either.time to throw away the twinkies and restock the fridge


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 26, 2006)

_*Moderator Note:

Thread moved to Health Tips For Martial Artists

G Ketchmark / shesulsa
MT Senior Moderator*_


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 26, 2006)

Greg King said:
			
		

> ....been eating junk food for so long i don't know what to do.i will look for the books .thanks Iceman


The best thing to do is don't buy this stuff at the store. Instead of a bunch of chocolate **** buy a bag of apples. Buy bananas, grapefruits, peaches, or pears. Try jars of peanuts, walnuts, sunflower seeds, or a variety of nuts to snack on instead of chocolate. Stock up on cottage cheese and mix it with some fruits. Drink more water and as soon as you think you had enough drink some more. Cook your chicken in safflower or peanut oil. Purchase boxes of granola for your morning cereal. Most have recipes on the back to make your own granola bars. Eat more oatmeal and eggs. Get some stone ground wheat flour instead of your basic white. there's plenty of things you can do to change your diet.


----------



## Brother John (Mar 26, 2006)

I've had a LOT of good results from Atkins. Other friends have done well with South Beach diets.
Really..... at only 200 lbs at 5'9".... you're not all that bad off.
STOP taking in anyting that contains processed sugar and you'll almost definitely see a significant loss. 
*REMEMBER:* Calories and sugars that you drink in are FAR worse than those that you eat!!!!!!!!!  ((I don't know why it is that way, but it is))

Other than this: Never have a second plate or bowl of ANYTHING. Drink more water and take more walks. 
Always use the stairs if you can help it. Park a little further away from the store or mall if you can and if you can spare the extra minute or so (who can't?). _NEVER_ skimp on breakfast.....it sets your metabolism for the day.
DO NOT eat after 8:00pm.
DO NOT snack on anything that's not a fruit or vegetable, or rice cake.
DO NOT eat candy.

There....
those should help. IF you even follow HALF of what I've suggested, it'd probably still get you decent results.

IF you are REALLY REALLY serious:
DO Atkins, get in 3 hour of aerobic work a week, drink EXTRA water each day and get more sleep.

more sleep would help us ALL, no matter the goals!
So would more water.

Your Brother
John


----------



## luigi_m_ (Mar 27, 2006)

I follow a more bodybuilder-type diet, which is high in protein and carbs. Even if you don't lift weights or do much body-weight training outside of classes, you should still start eating more more carbohydrates from fruit, vegetables and rice/pasta, to keep you fuelled for the day. Protein is also important, as this is the main nutrient which helps rebuild muscle when it is damaged. As you may be damaging muscles during hours of punching, you should definitely add more protein to your diet through lean beef & pork, chicken and cottage cheese [high in both whey and caselin protein]. But it does depend what your goals are. Even if you are trying to lose weight, don't starve yourself of calories and carbs, as you still need to fuel and feed your body


----------



## Tarot (Mar 27, 2006)

My goal is everything in moderation.  There is no way I could cut out food totally from my life.  Never eat doritos again?  PFFFTTT right.  IMO, that's just setting yourself up for failure.  Instead I started making little goals for myself.  I can have chips or chocolate or whatever, but only on the weekends.  During the week, I eat healthy and if I need a snack, its fruit.  For example, at the beginning of the week, I buy a huge bunch of grapes.  Wash them off, pull them off the stem, and place them in a bowl.  That way they are ready and waiting for me.  If I need a snack, I can reach in the fridge and grab a few.   My snacks for the week are fruit, cheese, and nuts.  This way, when the weekend comes and I want some chips with my sandwhich I don't feel guilty about it.  If I want pizza I can have it.


----------



## hemi (Mar 27, 2006)

Going along these lines I have a diet question since this is the first time I have ever been on one. Im 6 foot tall and weigh 164lbs; I have been this size for at least 4 years now. I am not looking to loose weight but I want to lower my body fat content. My question is, how I can get rid of the spare tire I think if I could loose the extra padding in my gut my six pack might show. Right now its in the fridge. Its not due to lack of exercise I work out including weights, class, practice outside of class, and walk at least 3 miles a day at work. I have done a lot of crunches but still have that dang Gut. Any subjection


----------



## luigi_m_ (Mar 28, 2006)

The problem with lifting weights with the intent on gaining muscle size, is that you need to eat a lot more calories than you burn, in the 300-500 range of excess each day. So of course, the opposite for loosing weight, you need to consume less calories. What is your current meal plan for an average day hemi?

This is a technique that bodybuilders use, and something that do once a week, and that is to have one day a week where you have a calorie deficit. For me this is on Sunday, which is the only day I don't train or exercise. So other than every other day of the week where I consume about 200 calories extra than what I burn, I will take about 300-400 less than what I burn. Go to: http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/calculators.htm
fo some easy to use calculators on how many calories a day you will need to fuel your body, and how many you will burn, according to your size, weight and fitness level.

This day of "fasting" is an effective method for burning fat, while keeping muscle toned. But, if you want to do some bodyweight exercises on the "fasting" day, then do a bunch of pressups, chinups and squats if you want...


----------

